# Ratties in Maryland!



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi,
I was looking at some rescues on PetFinder and Adopt-a-Pet, and I came across a lot of rats from Small Angels Rescue! 
All the rattos are linked below. I personally will not be adopting any, but I think rescuing is a great option and these rats look lovely! 

*The Ratties:*
Alice ~ Female - Young - PEW - Bonded with Gertrude + Cynthia 

Gertrude ~ Female - Young - PEW - Bonded with Cynthia + Alice 

Cynthia ~ Female - Young - PEW - Bonded with Gertrude + Alice

Rigatoni, Cappelini, Rotini, & Ratthew ~ Male - Young - 2 Black Silvermanes, Fawn Silvermane and Cinnamon - Bonded with each other.

20+ Babies ~ Males and females - Babies - A variety of colors from Beige and Black Hooded to Black Berkshires and PEWs.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I have heard of them and they seem pretty cool!!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Small Angels Rescue!


 I mean the rescue when I say them.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

That's my rescue!! And the Pasta boys were part of a group of 10. I had 3 of them, they were adopted about a month ago. The four remaining they want to go together, so it's been hard. I have 5 of the little baby boys 💗 . And 4 from a group of 6 boys who are 4 months old. Last Saturday a lady came and adopted Joey and Lenny to their forever home. Ya, I'm totally into rescuing


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

WoW! I feel like everyone on this forum is in the Northern VA/Maryland area 😂
I’ve seen a lot of your posts, fostering seems like a fun but tiring role. It’s really nice that you’re able to do that, but wow what a lot of rats! In the meantime, I’m struggling with only 2 rats 🤣


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Lol, it is time consuming. So much more than I planned on. Not just caring for them but making sure they get lots of handling and free roam time. I have 9 now, but those babies are soooooo worth it!! Like velvet, and so delicate. Personalities coming through already. And I get to give them names. That's half the fun right there. The new owners most likely change their names, but I still have fun with it.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

It's hard to say no when they give you the cages and all the stuff you need, and there just aren't enough fosters out there to take them all. Half my 3rd floor is for free roaming, and my sewing room is just a rat room now too


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

All six boys have been adopted. Mission accomplished


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I've enjoyed being a foster. But it's also a lot of work. I make sure cages are clean, food is scrumptious and nutritious, bedding is washed (those filthy little buggers) and they get love and interaction. I know all my babes, what makes them happy, what upsets them. I work through their issues and voila, wonderful and loving pets!

Please, anyone who has the time and the inclination, consider being a foster. When you get those new kids, and see where they are, and then take them to where they need to be, and then say goodbye as they are adopted to wonderful homes...there is nothing more satisfying. 

People foster all kinds of animals, but ratties get the crappy end of the stick, and are mostly ignored and considered disposable critters. Let's not do that to them. If you have one cage, you can make room for two. If you have 4 ratties, you can make room for 6-8 more. They don't stay long if we do it right. And so, my rattie friends...think about it


----------

